#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Old Thai Poem

## Restless Rider

My first post for a long time,
 Can anyone tell me the name of the ancient Thai poem written by a previous Thai King's personal boatman as he was about to be executed for crashing the Royal Barge? He is reported to have written it with his toe in the sand as he was about to be executed.
This may seem a strange place to post this question, but I'm hoping there are some Thai students  on-line.
(I've lost my homework question paper and am scared of telling my Thai teacher, (I'm 71 years old)). 
_The older I get the better it was._
Restless Rider.

----------


## roger77

Just tell her the dog ate it.
But seriously I respect your effort, I'm near your age and I'm hopeless at the language.
I'd be interested in reading the poem, none of my Thai mob know it.

----------


## BaitongBoy

In centuries past, as H.G. Quaritch Wales explains in Siamese State Ceremonies, it was forbidden for a commoner even to touch royalty - even to rescue them if they were drowning. On board the royal barges there are, or were until recently, bundles of cocoa-nuts intended to be thrown to the king or any member of the royal family in the event of the barge foundering, for it was forbidden on pain of death for any person to lay hands on royalty to save them from drowning. A well known instance of the operation of this taboo is the tragic death of King Rama V’s first queen, who was drowned in full view of numerous bystanders who dared not save her. [Quaritch Wales, Siamese State Ceremonies] He provides a translation from the Kata Mandirapdla, or Book of Palace Law, a royal manuscript dated 1805 and said to have existed in almost the same form from about the 15th century: If a boat (royal barge) founders, the boatmen must swim away; if they remain near the boat they are to be executed. If the boat founders and the royal person falls into the water and is about to drown let the boatmen stretch out the signal-spear and throw the cocoa-nuts so that he may grasp them if he can. If he cannot, they may let him seize the signal-spear. If they lay hold of him to rescue him they are to be executed. He who throws the cocoa-nuts is to be rewarded with forty ticals of silver and one gold basin. If the barge sinks and someone else sees the cocoa-nuts thrown and goes to save the royal person, the punishment is double and all his family is to be exterminated. If the barge founders and someone throws the cocoa-nuts so that they float towards the shore (i.e. away from the royal person), his throat is to be cut and his home confiscated. [Kata Mandirapdla, quoted in Quaritch Wales, Siamese State Ceremonies] The worst offence of all was to touch the head of a king. Quaritch Wales says sensible considerations underlay this ancient taboo:

Found this, though not what you are looking for...

----------


## Restless Rider

> Just tell her the dog ate it.
> But seriously I respect your effort, I'm near your age and I'm hopeless at the language.
> I'd be interested in reading the poem, none of my Thai mob know it.


Thanks for the kind words number 77, to be honest I have almost given up on it too. I have a unfortunate stammer, and stuttering in 5 different tone is hard work. I can work out and say single words in their correct tone but stringing them together with the required rhythm and pitch is difficult when sober. So I'm now concentrating on reading and writing Thai and even typing it at a snails pace. In the poem the boatman declares his everlasting devotion for the Monarch (well, for the next few minute anyway) and his love of the law. He is said to have written it with his toe in the sand while kneeling down waiting for the sharp and sudden shock.
This is the only part of the story I find undeliverable. When I do find it and get it translated from the Royal Language (Pasha Saap)? into Thai and then into English I will post it here. regards RR. (The older I get the better it was).

----------


## Restless Rider

> Found this, though not what you are looking for...


Thanks for the interesting information BB, There is a wealth of fascinating  reading in that document. Who would want to be a boatman in those days?
Apart from the memorial obelisk to the drowned queen at Bang Pa In near Ayutthaya my teacher tells me there is a memorial garden opposite Wat Po in Bkk in her honour.
If I do manage to track the poem down and translate it I will post it here. 
Thanks again, RR

----------


## Mole

I believe you refer to the tales of *พันท้ายนรสิงห์ 
*

Phanthai Norasing, the boatman of the Tiger King.

----------


## Mole

Finally, 5 posts and I can include the links for you.

I believe you refer to the tales of Phanthai Norasing, the boatman of the  Tiger King.

The info about Phanthai Norasing is only available in Thai though.

----------


## Kurgen

There was a young man from Korat
Who loved to play with his cat
One day on a boat
It scratched his scrote
So he smashed it's head in with a hammer and threw it overboard.

(I think the last line needs some work) :St George:

----------


## Restless Rider

> Finally, 5 posts and I can include the links for you.


Thank you for you persistence in posting the links to me Mr Mole. I'm sure they will lead me to the poem eventually, and I'm also sure that I will learn a lot more fascinating facts about the old Thailand along the way. I first visited the N.E. of Thailand 53 years ago as a young Brit soldier and stayed for over 2 years. I haven't been the same since. 
Thanks again, RR

----------


## BaitongBoy

^!0 posts in a couple of days...You trying to get on steady?...Heh...Apply to Willie@Sainthood.con...

----------


## Restless Rider

> There was a young man from Korat


Thanks for the limerick on Korat Kurgen, in the modern idiom I'd say.
How about writing another using the alternative name for the town; "Nakhon Ratchasima". 
I once got into awful muddle with Thai place names and ended up on a bus for Nakhon Phanom when I wanted to go to Nakhon Pathom.  But that's me all over.
regards , RR

----------


## roger77

I once got into awful muddle with Thai place names and ended up on a bus for Nakhon Phanom when I wanted to go to Nakhon Pathom.  But that's me all over.
regards , RR[/QUOTE]

Yer but what a great way to see the world!!

----------


## withnallstoke

> How about writing another using the alternative name for the town; "Nakhon Ratchasima".


There was a lass from Nakhon Ratchasima,
Her wheels were a Wave, but she wanted a Beemer.
So she took off her drawers,
And got on all fours,
Then charged the punters to ream her.

----------


## Bogon

The poet was called Sriprat.

Here is a translation of the poem.

"I call the Earth to act as a witness, for I too am a man with a teacher.
He ordered my execution though I have committed no wrong.
If I was not wrong, may this sword pay him back".

If you need any more info, then post it here.

----------


## withnallstoke

> The poet was called Sriprat.


Poet you say?   ::chitown::

----------


## Bogon

^ Probably not one of his best poems, but he did have a dude standing behind him with a massive sword ready to chop his head off whilst writing it.

I would give it 7/10 for effort.

----------


## withnallstoke

> but he did have a dude standing behind him with a massive sword ready to chop his head off whilst writing it.


Fair point.


I wrote mine with a pencil shoved down my japs eye, which was nice.

----------


## Dillinger

Sa Lang Dap Sri Prat Sri Prat was a great Ayutthaya poet who prospered during the reign of King Narai the Great. However, when he had a misconduct related to royal customs, he was banished to Nakhon Si Thammarat. He later committed adultery and was executed by Chao Phraya Nakhon. Sa Lang Dap Sri Prat is the pond where Chao Phraya Nakhon washed off his sword after the execution. King Narai found out that Sri Prat was executed and was very angry with Chao Phraya Nakhon. So he decided to execute Chao Phraya Nakhon as well- with the same sword! Sa Lang Dap Sri Prat is located in Kanlayaneesithammarat School. From the Thawang intersection on Ratchadamnern Road, go straight towards Wat Phra Mahathat. When you pass the police station, turn left at the fountain. Then you will see the school on the right hand side. Before you come to the intersection with Pratukhao Road, look through the school’s fence and you will see Sa Lang Dap Sri Prat. Located by the pond is a statue of Sri Prat. The pond now is very peaceful, filled with fish and lotus plants. One of his poems is inscribed on stone next to his statue as well. There is a new building there designated with the name “Building of the Poet Sri Prat.” It serves as a memorial to Sri Prat for the people who walk through the area in remembrance of him.

----------


## withnallstoke

Dillinger.

That poem is worse than the headless Thai blokes.

----------


## Dillinger

I also had a blunt instrument inserted,  whilst pasting that

----------


## Restless Rider

> The poet was called Sriprat.
> 
> Here is a translation of the poem.
> 
> "I call the Earth to act as a witness, for I too am a man with a teacher.
> He ordered my execution though I have committed no wrong.
> If I was not wrong, may this sword pay him back".
> 
> If you need any more info, then post it here.


Bogon.[/QUOTE]
 Thanks for rapid response Bogon, I don't get onto many forums, it looks like short and sweet posts are the norm. But being able to communicate without stammering makes me a bit over enthusiastic and longwinded! I'm doing a online based course with a company called Thai Style and using one of their local (UK) teachers. (wish I was 50 years younger).I'm  Concentrating on Reading and Writing and Listening.
Could possibly you post the Poem in Thai  please so I can pretend that I translated it myself. (cheat). Cheers,  RR

----------


## Dillinger

Looks like a job for Tod Daniels

----------


## Bogon

> Could possibly you post the Poem in Thai please so I can pretend that I translated it myself.


I only have it in English. I studied him in a Thai history course at uni and I dug out the old textbook, but it's all in English.

I will have a quick scan online to see if I can find it, but to be honest you should hope that Tod Daniels swoops in with his cape and points you in the right direction because he is good at this stuff.





> I wrote mine with a pencil shoved down my japs eye





> I also had a blunt instrument inserted


Just looking round the house now for something to insert. I hope it gives me the inspiration that you two get... :bananaman:

----------


## Bogon

Here you go RR

ธรณีนี่นี้ เป็นพยาน
เราก็ศิษย์มีอาจารย์ หนึ่งบ้าง
เราผิดท่านประหาร เราชอบ
เราบ่ผิดท่านมะล้าง ดาบนั้นคืนสนอง
(Oh, this earth, be the witness
I'm a student who has a teacher, at least one
I'm guilt, you execute, I'm okay
I'm not guilt, you kill, that sword shall return)

It's the famous poem of ancient Thai poet, Sri Prachya(don't know if it's written like this, but it's ศรีปราชญ์)
He's  well-known for being a casanova, but he kinda quit that in his late  life as he was banished to the south for having an affair with the  ruler's lover.
Because of his great talent as a poet, everyone envy  him, and then set up a plan to accuse him for having affair with the  south ruler's lover...
He was, then, executed... before he died, he used his toe to write this on the ground...
After  that, the ruler, who first banished Sri Prachya, missed his favorite  poet so much that he could let Sri Prachya return, but after finding  that Sri Prachya was beheaded, he got so anger that he execute the ruler  of the south in the same way he did with Sri Prachya...  hence the part  "เราบ่ผิดท่านมะล้าง ดาบนั้นคืนสนอง"

Nicked it from here - thai-language.com - Forums - Culture and Current Events

Hope it helps.

----------


## withnallstoke

> Just looking round the house now for something to insert. I hope it gives me the inspiration that you two get


I see it worked then.  :Smile:

----------


## Bogon

^Like a dream

had to defrost a sausage anyways.

Two birds, one stone and all that...

----------


## Restless Rider

Thanks for that Bogon, you're a officer and a scholar. I'll get my Hass Students Dictionary out, I wish I had my old McFarlands dictionary, it had pages of antiquated Thai words and quaint sayings in, but the dog ate it.
My teacher will never know. 
It looks like I got it wrong about the boatman, or did I get two different legends mixed up?
Like the old reggae song says; "The more that I learn, the less I know".    Gotta go now and try to top the latest offering by that well know bard "withnallstoke".
(I think it's Bard).
RR
_The older I get I get, the better it was._

----------


## BaitongBoy

^Don't be a stranger, now RR...

----------


## Restless Rider

Very impressed with your latest ditty about the young lass from Nokn Ratishima, withnallstoke. Was the ladys name Kunying Mo by any chance?
Ive been trying to think of another limerick linking place names to motorbikes. All I can come up with is;
There was a young maid from Great Horton,
Who had one long tit and one shortun,
But to make up for that,
She had a bloody great hat,
And a fart like a five-hundred Norton.
My old army mate back in the early sixties had a Beamer, an R69s with a dustbin fairing (brand new and built to order). The only bike I could find to keep up with him on our weekend blasts back from north Germany to Glos (UK) was a 1951 Vinny Black Shadow; boy did we have some fun on the Autobahns on the way back. (in the nicest way of course). The Honda 400 fours were just making an appearance then but they had no chance.
Like I said, the older I get, the better it was.
RR

----------


## Bogon

> It looks like I got it wrong about the boatman, or did I get two different legends mixed up?


Yeah. Seems you are a bit mixed up. 

Sri Prat was the son of some dude who worked for the king at the time. The King asked the old man to finish off the last 4 lines of a poem, but he was knackered and put it off until the morning.

Morning came and the old man found out that his lad (Sri Prat) finished the 4 lines for him the night before.

Sri Prat grew up and shagged around. Boned the wrong lady one day and got sent down the beach to be executed.

Wrote the poem in the sand before he was taken out and when the king heard what had happened, he ordered the execution of the dude that ordered the execution (if you get my drift?)

The boatman (and he is a f*^#ing legend) you are thinking of is probably this man...

----------


## Mole

Yes, it appears that the boatman that I mentioned is another legend. Both were executed by their king though, so it's obviously a risky profession.

----------


## Restless Rider

Hi Bogon. Yeah. Seems I got it wrong again..but I keep trying. 
Nice picture of "RamButt". He looks a bit cheesed off. Maybe that's because someone has pinched his eating-irons from his belt pouch.
On a different tack... Those old Thai poets didn't go in much for lengthy descriptive passages did they? Talk about a minimalistic style.  Two or three words per line, 4 lines overall and that's your lot. 
Are you a ex-pat? My formative years were spent in Issan, I used to follow an Issan thread on Teakdoors called "Addicted to Issan". If you get bored take a peek. There are some great stories about our escapades in Leong Nok Tha district back in the sixties. 
ATB,RR.

----------


## withnallstoke

> Those old Thai poets didn't go in much for lengthy descriptive passages


They preferred a length up the back passage.

----------


## Restless Rider

"They preferred a length up the back passage."

Is that why they call it the Annals of history?

----------


## wasabi

> The poet was called Sriprat.
> 
> Here is a translation of the poem.
> 
> "I call the Earth to act as a witness, for I too am a man with a teacher.
> He ordered my execution though I have committed no wrong.
> If I was not wrong, may this sword pay him back".
> 
> If you need any more info, then post it here.


The boatman understood nature, but the King did not.

----------


## Restless Rider

Thanks  for that wasabi, Can you tell me a bit more about the executed boatman please? I found a version of his life & death on-line but can't translate it all. It seems to me he crashed the royal Barge in order to avoid a ambush by rebels. He didn't want to report them for humanitarian reasons. The King was reluctant to order his death and beheaded a statue instead. But the coxswain insisted on his own beheading out of respect for the law. Was he a historical figure or a storybook legend? The canal/waterway he was said to be on was very twisty and the King ordered it to be straightened, so it may be a true story. or a urban legend. 

_(the older I get the better it was)
_
RR

----------


## withnallstoke

There once was a boatman it's said,
Whose body could not find its head.
He crashed on a bank
'Cause his driving was wank,
So the king made him clinically dead.

----------


## Restless Rider

"There once was a boatman it's said,
Whose body could not find its head."

Humour in the jugular vein?

wot? me worry?

RR

----------

